# Rescuecd/livecd, Raid, Sata, kernel 2.6.8

## arsen

Poszukuje jakiegoś rescuecd/livecd króry by miał kernel 2.6.8 i w sobie pakiet raidtools oraz kernel skompilowany z suportem dla SATA via. Zna ktoś takowe rescuecd ?

----------

## Crenshaw

zeby widzialo Ci dysk sata na vt8237 wystarczy miec 2004.2 livecd i odpalic jadro z --doataraid

L

----------

## arsen

nie w tym rzecz, sata widzi, ale w 2.6.8 jest nowe libata dzięki któremu nie mam z sata problemów, a chodzi o raida, za żadne skarby na tym nie da sie go wystartowac:

```

startraid /dev/md0

```

wywala błedy obslugi sata, więc musze mieć to na 2.6.8

----------

## Raku

jeśli masz chwilę czasu, pobaw sie programem catalyst - to zestaw skryptów do robienia m. in. livecd

spod tego adresu możesz ściągnąć gotowe konfigi reedmana do jego Love-LiveCD, wystarczy teraz dodać niezbędne pakiety do stage1 tego livecd (jesli cos brakuje), poprawić konfigi jądra w stage2 i powinno pójść jak z płatka  :Smile: )

o szczegółach tworzenia liveCD przy pomocy catalysta możesz poczytać na www.gentoo.org (niestety, opis jest zrobiony tylko do stage1, ale z gotowym konfigiem reedmana stage2 powinno ci się też udać)

----------

## arsen

wiem co to catalyst, ale zawsze mi sie wykładało budowanie livecd na stage2,   

poprostu albo coś ze specem nie miałem jak należy albo nie wiem co, podczas 

```

catalyst -f livecd-stag2.spec

```

wywalało mi błedy pythonowe

----------

## Raku

Dlatego podałem ci linka do konfigów reedmana.

Ja na razie zrobiłem stage1, ale będę go poprawiał.

Może koło weekendu uda mi się zabrać za stage2. Jak się powiedzie, pochwalę się na forum - może prześlesz mi wtedy swój konfig jądra i spróbuje wygenerować dla ciebie własne liveCD  :Smile: )))

----------

## arsen

dzięki za chęci  :Smile: , właśnie zapuściłem po drobnych modyfikacjach stage1 speca  :Smile: , zobaczymy, moze teraz to zbuduje  :Smile: 

----------

## arsen

no i mam problem, jak coś odmaskować w catalyst ?, bo wykrzacza mi sie na każdym pakiecie zamaskowanym, catalyst ignoruje zwykle /etc/portage/*, robi sobie wszystko nawet w swoim portage.

----------

## Raku

ja to rozwiązałem po swojemu:

poprawiłem zamaskowane ebuildy, po czym zrobiłem własnego snapshota portage (catalystem)

z plików reedemana zrozumiałem, że napisał sobie skrypcik poprawiający maskowanie - nie zdąrzyłem tylko sprawdzić, kiedy ten skrypt jest uruchamiany w czasie działania catalyst

----------

## arsen

z tym swoim poprawionym snapshotem portage to nie taki zły pomysł, ale na przyszłość bym chciał jednak to "elegancko" zrobić  :Smile: 

----------

## Poe

@Raku, bardzo mnie zainteresowałes własnym LiveCD (własny kernelek juz jest, wiec czemu by nie miec własnego liveCD  :Smile:  ).. moze bys napisał jakies how-to, bo kazdy moglby przynajmniej sporobowac zrobic livecd dla własnych potrzeb (for me - mc, reiser4, 2.6.8.1-poe2, kilka dodatkow, ew. xorg + enlightenment i eterm no i satysfakcja, ze cos sie zrobiło  :Very Happy: )

bo tak tylko troche pokumałem o co chodzi w catalyscie, własnie sie emegruje, wziąłem configi reedmana, pozmieniałem conieco i zaraz zobacze co z tego wyjdzie ;]

pozdrawiam

----------

## Raku

tutaj jest link do strony projektu catalyst. tam znaleźć można odnośniki do how-to. Na samym końcu how-to pisze, jak przygotować live-cd. niestety, how-to kończy się na stage1 i brakuje zupełnie pomocy przy przygotowywaniu stage2.

ja przygotowałem dla siebie snapshot drzewka portage, który następnie wykorzystałem przy tworzeniu stage1. Chwilowo zakończyłem całą zabawę na ukończeniu stage1. Jeśli znajdę dłuższą chwilę czasu, zajmę się przygotowaniem stage2, może też napisze krótkie how-to na jego temat

nie wiem jednak kiedy będę się mógł tym zająć

----------

## arsen

wczoraj udało mi sie zrobić eleganckie livecd, które wreszcie działa jak należy  

(pare płyt zmarnowałem bo tworzyłem sobie livecd które botowało mi system z dysku  :Very Happy: ), muszę popracowac nad plikami spec jeszcze i zrobię to porządnie.

----------

## zbychuk

W czasie działania genkernel po wygenerowaniu initrd wyskakuje mi taki błąd:

```
mount: permission denied

ERROR: Could not mount initrd filesystem!

```

Co byś mi na to poradził?

----------

## arsen

miałem podobny bład, bo nie miałem wkompilowanej obsługi loop

----------

## zbychuk

Wygenerował mi LiveCD z kernelem 2.6.8.1-Redeeman2, ale przy jego uruchamianiu następuje błąd:

```
Invalid operand: 000 [#1]

```

potem trochę informacji o tym błędzie, a na końcu mam kernel panic!

----------

## zbychuk

Zmieniłem kernel na 2.6.7-redeeman14 i tego błędu już nie ma, ale teraz mam inny.

Wgrywa mi kernel, potem initrd, wgrywa z niego moduły, a potem już nic nie robi, tzn. nie uruchamia dalej systemu.

Pomocy!

----------

## zbychuk

Nie miałem obsługi devfsd w kernelu. Zapuściłem ponownie budowę stage2. Zobaczymy co z tego wyjdzie...

----------

## zbychuk

Niestety wypisuje mi przy starcie po wgraniu busybox'a, że:

 *Quote:*   

> /bin/ash: can't access tty; job control turned off

 

----------

## zbychuk

Nareszcie udało mi się   :Very Happy:  .

Ostatni błąd zniknął, po dodaniu do kernela obsługi devfs, a nie tylko sysfs.

Potem miałem błąd montowania systemu plików z CD-Romu, bo iso9660 miałem jako moduł, którego nie wgrywał przy starcie z initrd.

Kernel zmieniłem na redeeman-sources-2.6.7-r3.

Potem znowu był błąd montowania systemu plików Squashfs. Poskutkowało zainstalowanie w systemie starszej wersji narzędzie mksquashfs.

Fajna sprawa z tym LiveCD.

I jeszcze jedno: Jaki byście poradzili mi program do zrobienia kopii zapasowej systemu, który działałby z LiveCD i nagrywał na DVD+-RW (LiveCD uruchamiany z DVD-ROM'u)?

----------

## fallow

arsen mam pytanie  :Smile: 

czy na livecd spod Twojego adresu -> http://schron.pl/~arsen/index.php?path=livecd%2F20-09-2004/ jest to co jest tu ? http://schron.pl/~arsen/configs/livecd.html czy jak to jest  :Smile:  ? 

bo zassal bym sobie jakies "dobre" livecd , gentoo-based.

pozdro  :Smile: 

----------

## arsen

jest to lekko stare, jest tam 2.6.8 kernel, mc, ekg, alsa, mp3blaster, lvm2, evms, (szwankuje wykrywanie do konca dzwiekówki), i parę innych dodatków.

a ta lista w html musze to wywalic, jest niezgodna z prawda.

----------

## fallow

brzmi fajnie  :Smile:  z tego co widze to jest tez reiser4progs czyli wnioskuje ze kernel z obsluga reisera4 ? 

moze pokusisz sie o lekko odswiezona wersje ? 

ja na pewno sie pisze 

pozdro  :Smile: 

----------

## arsen

właśnie jakiś cudem nie ma tam kernela ze wsparciem reisera4  :Smile: , ale jak już jedna osoba się tym livecd interesuje to zrobie uaktualnienie  :Smile: , wsadzę tam nwet vivid  :Smile: 

----------

## fallow

hehe  :Smile:  :Smile:  fajnie

to czekam na rilejs 

pozdro  :Smile: 

----------

## arsen

zapomniałem dodać że lokalizaja jest też polska, wraz z układem klawiatury, oraz default tam jest zsh  :Smile: 

----------

## fallow

 :Very Happy: 

a jakis ladny theme dla fbsplasha  :Razz:   :Smile:  hehe

pozdro  :Smile: 

----------

## arsen

super ładna czarna konsola jak smoła  :Smile: 

----------

## fallow

*bump*  :Very Happy: 

----------

